# Double dye



## Bean_counter (Apr 16, 2020)

Been playing around with dying and stabilizing. Here is a double dye pen blank and I think it came out well.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Sprung (Apr 16, 2020)

Nice work, Mike!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Apr 16, 2020)

Nice coloring!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 16, 2020)

Good job Mikey!


----------



## TimR (Apr 16, 2020)

Well done Michael! That’s crazy cool!
I’ve been experimenting with double dyeing too. I just did this knife scale today. Kinda looks like an angry Buddha! 
It’s interesting how the spalting zone lines work to block dyeing just like they block competition from other spalting fungi.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## T. Ben (Apr 16, 2020)

Looks awesome,we might not need @Sprung to keep doing it.

Reactions: Funny 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## TimR (Apr 16, 2020)

Nobody can replace @Sprung

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## The100road (Apr 16, 2020)

Very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Apr 16, 2020)

Bean_counter said:


> Been playing around with dying and stabilizing. Here is a double dye pen blank and I think it came out well.
> View attachment 184934


Box elder burl?


----------



## Bean_counter (Apr 16, 2020)

TimR said:


> Well done Michael! That’s crazy cool!
> I’ve been experimenting with double dyeing too. I just did this knife scale today. Kinda looks like an angry Buddha!
> It’s interesting how the spalting zone lines work to block dyeing just like they block competition from other spalting fungi.
> 
> View attachment 184935


Man that looks sweet!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Apr 16, 2020)

TimR said:


> Box elder burl?


Buckeye burl

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 16, 2020)

They both look amazing! Well done

Reactions: Thank You! 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 17, 2020)

Pen looks good enough to eat! Scales look like they have flames! Superior dye jobs! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Apr 17, 2020)

way back there were some comments on multiple dyes and I had my thinking all wrong. Can't wait to try some more; both of these examples are incredible!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## William Tanner (Apr 17, 2020)

I like color and I like this. Might have to do some of this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Leroy Blue (May 3, 2020)

Great Work Guys!


----------

